# Cumberland Mudders shirt Picture



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is the back of our race shirts Donna did for us....The MaD Graphic is unreal....she did a great job...here are a few pics...

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2903247930100721454bJwnBJ

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2555482330100721454CpLFnJ


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good bro!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> lookin good bro!


I am still suprised at the quality of the MudandDirt Graphic....thats a cool logo that John made. Its on his website & Forum as well.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Those do look really good.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Those shirts look really good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i know the logo and I hope he gets to know my brute at some point.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> yeah i know the logo and I hope he gets to know my brute at some point.



John is very good at tuning....it well worth the money...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cool. I want to get john on here as a sponsor.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

John Cannon as a sponsor would be cool.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

extra cool since he's a bama guy :wiggle:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

John is a really good guy....Him and Aaron know alot about bikes...Aaron has helped me a lot as well. I wished John still raced though..


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Here is the back of our race shirts Donna did for us....The MaD Graphic is unreal....she did a great job...here are a few pics...
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2903247930100721454bJwnBJ
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2555482330100721454CpLFnJ


 Hey Mark, yes sir those are some Fine shirts! If/when yall get some more made, I'm gonna get 1 for myself! LOL! L8r


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

4man0822 said:


> Hey Mark, yes sir those are some Fine shirts! If/when yall get some more made, I'm gonna get 1 for myself! LOL! L8r



Cool...I think mine looks alot better with Mud-Throwers.com on the left sleeve now....:rockn: If you want one that would be cool...


----------

